
EU’s Digital Chief Says Internet Rules Don’t Discriminate Against U.S - dpflan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/eus-digital-rules-dont-discriminate-against-u-s-1442737333
======
dpflan
Via Google:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQqQIwAGoVChMIpbuaqLWIyAIVyh4eCh0jxQxX&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Feus-
digital-rules-dont-discriminate-against-
u-s-1442737333&usg=AFQjCNFRolJH24d69ocIZLZFW3AeCsGA8Q)

